# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  The Tax man

## Greengage

Anyone following Irish beekeepers on facebook there are a couple of good articles on there by a chap called Stephen Gallagher, one is about trying to organise small honey producers so they can get a better return on their honey and another on tax compliance. I wonder does the same apply in England, Scotland and Wales.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Anyone following Irish beekeepers on facebook there are a couple of good articles on there by a chap called Stephen Gallagher, one is about trying to organise small honey producers so they can get a better return on their honey and another on tax compliance. I wonder does the same apply in England, Scotland and Wales.


Lol! chance would be a fine thing I would need a tax write off to cover my losses  :Smile:

----------


## Greengage

Looks like the threads moved on something has imploded.

----------

